# Würzburger Biker



## Eisvogel (17. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit ein paar Monaten in Würzburg und möchte nun, nach der Winterpause, endlich wieder mein Bike auspacken und loslegen. 
Da das aber alleine doch nicht soviel Spaß macht, bin ich auf der Suche nach den Würzburger MTBikern. Gibt es euch denn, und wenn ja, wann fahrt ihr mal eine Tour, der man sich anschließen kann???

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Dignita (17. März 2003)

Hej Babara

Als Würzburger "MTB'ler" wäre es mir eine Freude Dich auf einer meiner nächsten Touren um diese Stadt dabei zu haben. Es ist meistens sehr langweilig alleine umherzufahren. Aber gemeinsam mit einem Freund bin ich schon vergangenes Jahr einige wenige Killometer Main auf- und abwärts gefahren - nicht nur. Zwar war das unsere erste gemeinsame "Saison", aber dieses Jahr sollen es mehr Touren werden. Ich denke nicht das es ihn etwas ausmachen würde, wenn mal mehrere Fahrer dabei sind. 
Leider muss ich noch einige Wochen warten. Habe nach der letzten Reinigung vor zwei Wochen einen Bruch am Rahmen entdeckt, und sofort zu meinen Händler gebracht. Wer weis wann es wieder da ist.  Darum: Bevor Du los fährst, check dein Bike! 
Solltest Du Hilfe benötigen....

Ciao
Luca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (20. März 2003)

Wie wär's denn mal mit ner Art Unterfrankentreffen an nem Sonntag oder so in Würzburg, so a weng Frankenwarte unsicher machen oder so ?


----------



## almgretl (23. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hallo Barbara, erst mal willkommen in Würzburg.

Ich find das mit dem Biketreff Sonntags eine super Idee. 
Ich wohne schon länger hier in Würzburg und würde auch gerne wieder regelmäßig fahren.

Es gibt da zwar einen Biketreff am Bikestore in der Sanderau, aber die fahren ab nächste Woche wieder Mittwoch abend und das schaff ich zeitlich nicht so wegen Arbeit etc.

Schöne Touren gibt es ja genug, so M-Weg, Leinacher Höhe, Steinbachtal....allein macht es wirklich nicht so Spass.

Ich bin leider die nächsten 2 Wochenenden nicht in Wü, aber wenn ihr euch verabredet, wäre es schön, wenn ihr mir Bescheid sagt. ([email protected])  

Bis denn 

ciao

almgretl


----------



## stevensracer (23. März 2003)

Hi Biker!
Wär mal ne coole Sache, wenn man mal ein gemeinsames Biken am Wochenende organisieren könnte.

Meine faulen Freunde zwingen mich oft alleine zu fahren.
Das macht aber längst nicht so viel Spass wie in einer netten Gruppe.

Vielleicht lassen sich dann auch mal die Faulen zum Biken bringen!

MFG 

Stefan


----------



## Eisvogel (25. März 2003)

Hallo )

Also das mit dem Wochenend-Treffen ist echt ne gute Idee. Ich bin leider das nächste Wochenende nicht in Würzburg, aber wie wäre es denn mit dem 5/6. April?? Hätte da jemand Zeit, dann könnten wir ne kleine Runde zum Kennenlernen fahren.

Barbara


----------



## Florian (25. März 2003)

Also den biketreff vom bikestore kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen. Momentan treffen wir uns noch Samstags um 13:00 aber nach der Zeitumstellung wieder Mittwochs um 18:00h, jeweils vor dem Bikestore (Wölffelstr.) 
Meistens gibt es 2 Gruppen, für Schnellere und Langsamere, so dass für jeden was dabei ist.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (26. März 2003)

Problem ist halt nur das ich noch keine 18 bin und deswegen nicht von Schwarzach nach Würzbur komm. Hinfahren geht schon, bloß mit dem heimkommen wird mir das dann etwas knapp wegen Schule und so. 5./6. April kann ich net (Frankreichaustausch)


----------



## Neo (30. März 2003)

HI zusammen!! 

Ich bin zwar nicht ganz neu in Würzburg, aber wer kennt schon alle Trails (ich zumindest nicht =)?? Deswegen wäre das doch eine klasse Sache sich mal regelmäßig zum biken zu treffen.
Mal abgesehen davon machts mit mehr Leute doch auch mehr Spaß.
Also ich würde mich gerne anschließen, wenn auf dem trail noch genug Platz ist =)

mfg
Marco


----------



## Eisvogel (2. April 2003)

Hallo zusammen!!

Nachdem ja doch Interesse besteht, mache ich hier mal einfach einen Vorschlag für einen Biketreff:
Falls es am Samstag, 5.4., nicht gerade in Strömen regnet/es schneit und Minusgrade hat, würde ich um 14.00 Uhr am Barbarossaplatz (bushaltestelle) auf eventuelle Mitbiker warten.
Würde mich freuen, wenns klappt.

Barbara


----------



## Florian (3. April 2003)

Ich sag mal zu 75% komm ich vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (3. April 2003)

Muss mich leider abmelden, bin von 5. bis 12. 4. in Frankreich und dann noch ne Woche in Banz


----------



## Neo (3. April 2003)

Ich hoffe ich schaffs zu kommen, muß noch meinen Magen kurieren...


----------



## Dignita (4. April 2003)

Hallo Leute

ich würde auch gerne dabei sein, aber da hat jemand falsche Teile geordert, und somit muss ich noch einige Tage auf mein bike warten. Das ist zum heulen! Aber vielleicht an einem anderen Wochenede?

ciao 
Luca


----------



## stevensracer (4. April 2003)

Hi!

Bei mir haut das morgen auch nicht hin.
Die Teile für mein neues Laufrad sind noch nicht eingetroffen!
Außerdem ist mir das Wetter ein wenig zu schlecht für eine Runde biken. 

Bis zum nächsten Versuch!

Der Schönwetterfahrer!


----------



## Neo (4. April 2003)

also bei mir spricht nix mehr dagegen. 
cu 2moro


----------



## Samoth (5. April 2003)

Wahnsinn, woher auf einmal die ganzen Würzburger Forenuser kommen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raindrop (6. April 2003)

na, wie war eure tour?


----------



## almgretl (6. April 2003)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich bin wieder im Lande und melde mich zurück.

Wie ich sehe, scheint sich ja was zu tun. Ich war heute ein bisserl radeln. Die Winterhäuser Runde, war traumhaftes Wetter, nur am Nachmittag ein wenig windig.

Ich werd nächsten Samstag morgen in jedem Fall radeln. Befürchte, dass mein Freilauf seinen Geist aufgeben will, und muss das vor Ostern abgeklärt haben, weil ich da an den Gardasee will. 

Wie sieht es aus? Ist jemand nächsten Samstag, den 12. April dabei? Würd so gegen 9.30 Eingang Steinbachtal warten, wenn jemand mitkommt. Wie sieht es aus?

Gruß Anette


----------



## Samoth (11. April 2003)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dieser berüchtigten "Winterhäusener Runde" auf sich?


----------



## Florian (12. April 2003)

Ich weiß nicht, warum sie berüchtigt sein soll. Ist halt eine nette Möglichkeit ein paar Trails rund um Würzburg sinnvoll aneinander zu reihen!


----------



## Dignita (14. April 2003)

Hi

Wie sieht`s aus? Hat jemand Lust am nächsten Wochenende auf eine kleine Tour? 

ciao


----------



## SteffenScott (15. April 2003)

ab september bin ich in marktheidenfeld wenn euch das was sacht und mach in lohr meine ausbildung als kfz-mechaniker 
fahr eh alles, RR,CC,dirt,street


----------



## Artur (19. April 2003)

Grüß Gott!

Ja sowas! Wann fahrt Ihr wieder? Ich auch fahrn will!
Hoffe Ihr trefft euch noch mal in nächster Zeit!

Muss aber sagen dass ich nicht mehr zu den schnellsten gehöre seit dem ich jetzt Papa bin.

Einen schönen Gruß aus der Zellerau!

Sind hier auch RSGler im Forum?


----------



## Florian (19. April 2003)

Ich bin zwar nicht bei der RSG, fahr aber regelmäßig mit den RSG-Leuten vom bikestore - MTB - Treff


----------



## Samoth (19. April 2003)

Ich tät auch mal mitfahren, aber könntet ihr euch vorher erst mal outen? Ich meine, wie fahrt ihr? Leistung? Panorama? Fun? Nicht, dass wird dann Stress haben, wenn ihr z. b. immer auf mich warten müsstet, damit ihr eueren 25er Schnitt schafft ;-)

Als potentiellen Termin würde ich z. B. nächsten Samstag um die frühe Mittagszeit ansetzen. Dann müsste nur noch jemand kommen, der eine genauere Route ansetzt.

btw. Was bedeutet RSG?


----------



## Artur (19. April 2003)

RSG = Rad Sport Gemeinschaft Würzburg

Die Leut in den Rot-gelben Trikots!

War früher auch einer.

Zum Thema wie fahr ich: langsam weil noch nicht fit!

Meine lieblings Tour: Edelweiß (bin aber noch nicht fit dafür)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisvogel (19. April 2003)

Hallo,

also das mit einer Tour nächsten Samstag klingt für mich ziemlich gut, da hätte ich Zeit und Lust 

Nun mal zum einschätzen...das fällt mir irgendwie ziemlich schwer... also, ich gehöre sicher nicht zu den superschnellen Bikern, die nur möglichst viele Kilometer in möglichst kurzer Zeit fahren wollen. Ich bin eher der Tourenbiker/Freerider... also erst schön nach oben strampeln (aber nicht zu schnell), dann möglichst auf singletrail wieder runter 
Mein momentaner Konditionszustand ist auch noch nicht top, da zu lange Winterpause.

Insgesamt ist es aber wohl am sinnvollsten, sich erstmal gemeinsam zu treffen, am besten auch mal mit Leuten, die hier in der Gegend auch gute Strecken kennen, und dann mal zu fahren. Da sieht man dann schon, wie's zusammenpasst und sonst kann man ja beim nächsten Mal auch in getrennten Gruppen fahren.

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Samoth (19. April 2003)

@bikegirl

Hast ja recht ;-) Am besten versuchen wir alle mal unser bestes und sehen dann wie es am nächsten Samstag passt. Ich denke ich würde auch kommen wenn nicht sooo viel Zeit hätten. Irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen, nä?

@artur
Wo verläuft die Edelweißtour? Ich nehme doch an, es ist eine Tour...


----------



## SteffenScott (20. April 2003)

eventuell komm ich auch mit aber das kann ich erst dienstach sagen dann weiß ich das 100%ig.
wenn dann fahr ich nur ne lockere tour mit weil sonntach bin ich in berlin beim cc rennen
und da tuh ich ein tag vorher nur ein bissl "rollen"


----------



## Samoth (21. April 2003)

Joa - trags halt einfach hier ein. Wir werden schon sehen, wer dann mitkommt.

Wenn ich das schon lese *bibber* "CC-Rennen... lockeres rollen..." - ich sehe mich am Boden ;-)


----------



## Artur (22. April 2003)

So! Ostern ist jetzt gut überstanden.

Also Samstag ist okay! Nur wie viel Uhr?

Tempo sehn wir dann.

@samoth

In den Weinbergen von Würzburg nach Karlstadt zum Edelweiß.


----------



## SteffenScott (22. April 2003)

uhrzeit und wo wir uns treffen wäre nich schlecht. also uhrzeit nich vor um 11, weil ich ja noch mein lehrvertrag unterschreiben muss und da ruf ich heut an wann ich das machen soll.


----------



## Artur (22. April 2003)

Vorschlag:

13uhr vorm Talavera Schlößle.

Dann hat der Steffen genug Zeit.


----------



## SteffenScott (22. April 2003)

ok mein opa muss mir dann noch erklären wo das is und dann geht das. der chef war heut nich da also kann ich erst morgen sagen ob ich mitkann. ich hoffe mal 
schließlich wohn ich ja ab seotember dort und da sollte ich ja ein paar leutz kennen lernen


----------



## SteffenScott (22. April 2003)

öhm noch ne frage wieviel sind wir denn eigentlichlich?
wie ich seh bin ich ja der jüngste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (22. April 2003)

Momentan sieht es auch noch danach aus, als ob ich dabei bin. Vielleicht ist raindrop auch am Start...

Könnte mir dann mal jemand (genau) den Startplatz erklären und wielange die Tour ungefähr sein wird?


----------



## Artur (22. April 2003)

Wo ist das Talavera Schlößle?

Hier ist es!

Also:

Die Talavera ist der riesengroße auch ausgeschilderte Parkplatz in Mainnähe zwischen der Friedensbrücke und der Brücke der Deutschen Einheit. Auf der Seite der Zellerau.
Auf diesem Platz ist vor kurzem erst das Frühlingsfest gewesen und im Sommer ist hier Kiliani.
Okay, und mitten auf dem Parkplatz ist eine Gaststätte mit Namen "Talavera Schlößle". Steht auch ganz groß auf dem Tor drauf! Und genau vor dem Tor würd ich Sagen treffen wir uns. So kann auch zur not jemand mit dem Auto sein Bike ankarren.

Denke das findet jeder.

Länge der Tour können wir ja spontan ausmachen.

Oder hat jemand ne bessere Idee?


----------



## Samoth (23. April 2003)

Alles klar - danke!

Ich wäre damit einverstanden.


----------



## SteffenScott (23. April 2003)

hab schlechte nachrichten, ich soll den vertrag erst in eins oder 2wochen unterschreiben also kann ich nicht mit. 
und wegen ner tour fahr ich keine 450km hin und wieder 450km zurück


----------



## Artur (25. April 2003)

Hallo!!!

Wer kommt morgen jetzt alles zum Talavera Schlößle um 13uhr?

Irgendwie schreibt hier ja keiner mehr? Und ich will net morgen allein da stehen!


----------



## Gulaschmeister (25. April 2003)

Ich würd ja saugern mitfahren, aber wie sich das mal wieder so super trifft muss ich arbeiten. Könnt mich ja mal besuchen, Araltankstelle in Hörblach  Wenn da anscheinend so viele net können vielleicht verschieben, wie isses mit erstem Mai ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (25. April 2003)

Ich fass das jetzt einfach nochmal zusammen:

Am Samstag, also morgen, um 13.00 Uhr am "Talavera Schlössle". Wohin es geht steht noch nicht fest. RICHTIG???

Da ich Schönwetterbiker bin, werde ich bei ersten Anzeichen von schlechtem Wetter (=regen, only!) nicht erscheinen. Ist mir auch zu stressig, wegen der Anfahrt. Soviel Glück wie ich habe, verpass ich dann wieder mal eine schicke Tour. Ansonsten bin ich dabei.


----------



## raindrop (25. April 2003)

bin auch dabei!  
morgen um 13:00 uhr am schlössle an der talavera...


----------



## Artur (27. April 2003)

Zum Treff gestern sind wir nur zu dritt gewesen.
Raindrop, Samoth und meinereins waren da.

Und wo ist der Rest geblieben?

Selbst Schuld Mädels und Jungs!
Ihr habt eine wunderschöne Tour entlang des "M-Weg" verpasst. Wir sind ca. 4 Stunden gefahren und haben so einige Singletrails und Abfahrten genossen. Das Wetter war zwar etwas windig aber okay.

Hoffe Ihr bereut jetzt das Ihr nicht gekommen seid!

Somit bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## SteffenScott (27. April 2003)

wie gesagt ich konnte nich, ich meld mich mal wenn ich den vertrag unterschreiben soll wenn ich kann


----------



## Florian (27. April 2003)

Ich wwär gern dagewesen, hab aber ab morgen Staatsexamen, da geht grad allenfalls mal am Abend nach getaner Arbeit was!


----------



## Samoth (27. April 2003)

Zuerst wollte ich mich bei Artur mal herzlichst bedanken (nochmal, ich weiss *g*): DANKE! Die Tour war wirklich klasse!!!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir wirklich 4h unterwegs waren - gelohnt hat es sich allemal. 

Den Rest hat Artur schon gesagt und ich schliesse mich an.


----------



## Eisvogel (27. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich wär schon gerne mitgefahren, aber leider habe ich mir bei meinem anderen Hobby (Fechten) am Freitag eine Zerrung eingehandelt, die recht unangenehm ist.....daher sind meine sportlichen Aktivitäten momentan leider eingeschränkt  

Freut mich aber, dass ihr wenigstens ne schöne Tour gefahren seid und ich hoffe, ich bin bis zur nächsten wieder fit.

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Samoth (28. April 2003)

Das ist mal nicht so optimal... ich hoff das wird wieder, ja?

Ich hab allerdings noch keine Ahnung, wann die nächste Tour sein wird - who knows?


----------



## Artur (28. April 2003)

Ich hab heute meinen neuen Arbeitsvertrag bekommen!
Das heißt ich habe ab Freitag auch nur noch abends Zeit und Samstag ab ca. 14uhr.

Wer unter der Woche Zeit hat kann gerne jeden Mittwoch um 18 uhr zum Bikeworld Brand kommen. Da fahr ich jetzt wieder mit.

Ansonsten würd es mich freuen wenn wir mal ne große Truppe zusammenkriegen!


----------



## raindrop (28. April 2003)

Unter der Woche ist bei mir eher schlecht. Ich hab heut schon gleich, am ersten Schultag nach den Ferien, eins reingewürgt bekommen. Es heisst also doch: lernen! :-// 
Aber Samstags bzw. Sonntags sollt ich meistens Zeit haben. Fänd das auch ziemlich klasse, wenn sich da eine Gruppe finden würde 

Gruss,

Isabelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (29. April 2003)

Bei mir ist es auch recht eng, arbeiten, Theater und lernen, außerdem hab ich noch ne knappe Stunde Anfahrt weil ich aus Schwarzach komm und irgendwie nach Würzburg muss...aber prinzipiell besteht auf jeden Fall Interesse, muss ja nicht immer WÜ sein, Schwanberg oder so is ja auch was, oder ?


----------



## Samoth (29. April 2003)

Dann müssen die aus Würzburg (sind wohl in der Überzahl) aber nach KT kommen...

Ich denke eine gute Lösung ist die vom vergangenen Samstag. Zuganbindungen gibt es zuhauf zwischen KT + WÜ. Hier können sich die KT´ler (und Umgebung *g*) in den Zug setzen (oder was ähnliches und nach WÜ dackeln. Schwanberg ist zwar schick, aber nix gegen die Abfahrten am Samstag...


----------



## SteffenScott (29. April 2003)

bis nach w isses bei mir auch ne stund aber eine stunde mehr kann ja nich schaden 
mal gucken ich soll den vertrag ja nun in 2wochen unterschreiben. ich sach bescheid wenn ich mal wieder da bin. spätestens ab mitte juli wohn ich in marktheidenfeld


----------



## Gulaschmeister (29. April 2003)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich freu mich drauf...klar kann ne Stunde mehr net schaden, ich wollte an sich nur sagen dass das einfach kalkuliert werden sollte. Ist ja an sich auch egal, ich hab bloß das alleine fahren so langsam satt. 
@samoth: Plant ihr Kitzinger was für den ersten Mai (sofern ich die Wohnzimmer + Airport - Fete überleben sollte...) ??


----------



## Samoth (30. April 2003)

@steffenscott
Nun lass uns doch endlich mal mit deinem Vertag in Ruhe! *g*

@gulaschmeister
Wieso meint eigentlich die Mehrheit der Biker, dass am 1. Mai die grosse Action läuft? Ich hab noch nix geplant und schau einfach mal, was sich ergibt.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (30. April 2003)

Ich hab nicht gesagt das was läuft, ich wollte wissen ob was läuft, da ich aber leider keinen von euch persönlich kenne muss ich halt hier im Forum fragen. Sagst du Bescheid wenn sich was ergibt ?


----------



## Samoth (30. April 2003)

Klar mach ich das. Ich werde aber auch aufs Wetter achten...


----------



## Artur (30. April 2003)

Wird wohl nix mit dem Wetter!

Fahre aber wenns doch schön wird morgen mit meiner Freundin.

Das geht aber nur spontan.

Kann ja ne SMS schicken wenn wir fahren.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (30. April 2003)

Solange es nicht regnet isses ok...mal sehen, würde mich freuen wenn was ginge, und wenn's bloß ne kleine Tour rund um den Schwanberg ist, macht ja auch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raindrop (30. April 2003)

würd mich freuen, wenn du mir ne sms schickst, wenn ihr morgen fahrt. Würde dann auch spontan dazukommen  (oder auch nicht....)


----------



## Gulaschmeister (30. April 2003)

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage 

18 Grad, wolkig, windig. Ideales Wetter. Aber die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist nur 26%, das geht noch. Mal sehen


----------



## Artur (4. Mai 2003)

Wir waren unterwegs!

Würzburg - Winterhausen - Ochsenfurt und zurück

Auf dem Bild
von links:

raindrop - Artur - Anie


----------



## Gulaschmeister (4. Mai 2003)

Mal was das eigentlich ein bißchen Offtopic ist: Hat jemand ne Ahnung was das heute für ein Geschwader am Schwanberg war, 6 Biker auf Cannondales, hat jemand ne Ahnung wo die hingehören ? Hab dann noch 2 andere gesehen die von den Iphöfer Weinbergen raufkamen. Der eine hatte ein gelbes Hardtail, mehr konnte ich im vorbeifahren net erkennen (ich war zu schnell  ). Und nen Endvierziger auf ner Bank am oberen Rand der Weinberge, völlig ausgepowert und was stand neben ihm ? Ein olivgrünes Cannondale Gemini. Wenn er meint...
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit 2Rad Freitag in KT ?

Sorry für den Text da jetzt, aber wäre schön wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## SteffenScott (4. Mai 2003)

vielleicht war zahnarzt oder doktortreffen 
bitte nich ernst nehmen


----------



## Gulaschmeister (4. Mai 2003)

LooooooooooooooL !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (5. Mai 2003)

Ahhhhh... ich kann ihn förmlich riechen... den Neid der Besitzlosen... ;-)

@gulaschmeister
WIE meinst du das??? War das sicher ein End-vierziger mit dem Gemini??? DAS wäre mal ein Gag. Wobei ich mir aber sicher bin, dass du vor lauter Geilheit, das Gemini zu sehen, nicht mehr richtig auf andere Dinge achten konntest 

Freitag ist halt ein Laden, aber wenn du Plan UND Kompetenz willst, dann geh unbedingt zum MONTE VELO! Dort wurde ich noch NIE enttäuscht. Im Gegenteil - ich würde mich wundern, wenn du da unzufrieden rausgehst. Da pfuscht auch nur einer an deinem bike - man weiss einfach, was man hat. 

Wieso Offtopic? In diesem Thread hat man wenigstens mal zentral die Möglichkeit sich als KT´ler mit den Umgebungen bekannt zu machen.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (5. Mai 2003)

VORSICHT TEXT 

Aaaaalso: Ich bin weder neidisch auf das Gemini noch sonstwas, mit meiner CC-Feile kann ich viel mehr Speed machen und ist es nicht das was wir eigentlich alle wollen  ? Keine Ahnung wie sich das Gemini fährt, hatte bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen darauf fahren zu dürfen. Naja egal, blöder Comment von mir. 

Endvierziger war so eine pauschale Einschätzung, beschreiben wir den Kerl mal: Kein schwarzes Haar mehr auf den Kopf, alles grau, in der Mitte schon das Anfangsstadium einer Glatze, hochroter Kopf und einen Bauch der sein mit Mühe und Not zugenähtes Outfit fast gesprengt hätte. Über 40 sicher, und ich war grad mal auf der HP, das war zu 99% ein Gemini was ich da gesehen hab. Psylo drin, ziemlich große Discs (müssten von der Lochung her Hayes gewesen sein) und dicker schwarzer Stahlfederdämpfer.

Mein Dealer ist normalerweise der Weissenseel in Volkach, der ist ziemlich kompetent. Für Kleinteile und Zeug was ich selber machen kann ist der Meichsner meine Adresse da ich dort mittels Kundennummer meines Onkels viele Sachen für etwa die Hälfte bekomme. 

Der Monte Velo erzeugt bei mir gemischte Gefühle da ich mal da drin war, mich nach Discs erkundigt habe und irgendwie das Gefühl hatte nicht ernst genommen zu werden. Er wollte mir unbedingt die Formula B4 SL andrehen. Mag ja sein das es eine gute Brake ist, aber berechtigt das dann das er meine Fragen bezüglich Hope und Marta einfach übergeht ? 
Werde mich aber denk ich da doch irgendwann mal wieder sehen lassen, so schlecht ist der denke ich auf keinen Fall.

Zu Freitag: Nun ja, ich arbeite in der Tanke. Dort kommt eigentlich so 1-2x am Tag ein Mittdreißiger namens Ronny, der meint sein Bike aufmotzen zu müssen. Ist ein Baumarktfully von Greif, Acera, billigste Suntour und so Späße, und er will Scheibenbremsen. Hat er mir erzählt das er beim Freitag war und nach den "besten Scheibenbremsen" gefragt hat und das er die da hinhaben wollte. Und so wie ich das mitbekommen hätte würde der Dealer da die XTR-Disc an ein Bike machen das keine 200 Euro wert ist. Hat mich etwas verwirrt, v.a. da er nicht mal die Laufräder und Naben dazu hat. Und an der Hinterradschwinge ist auch garkeine Discaufnahme. Weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll, Geschäftstüchtigkeit ist das eine, aber das ist doch schon fast Kundenverarschung. 




Uiuiuiui, ich hoffe mal ich erschlage dich nicht mit dem Text da...sorry...


----------



## Samoth (10. Mai 2003)

Du musst dich in keinster Weise rechtfertigen!!! Meine Worte waren auch nicht als Angriff gedacht. 

Ich hab den Velo mal gefragt - er kennt den Geminifahrer. So witzig die Sache auch ist, warum sollte der Herr auch kein Gemini fahren? Obwohl ich bei der Vorstellung auch schmunzeln musste...

Ob da wirklich ne Psylo drin war? Normalerweise wird das 900er mit einer dicken 1point5 Sherman verkauft. Ist ja egal.

Den Volkacher Händler kenne ich nicht - kommt mir aber sehr gross vor. Ich bin lieber bei den kleinen, feinen Läden. Beim Meichsner könntest ja dann mal ein paar Schläuche zum halben Preis abgreifen?!? ;-)

Dein Erlebnis beim Velo verwundert mich. Ich war damals WIRKLICH lange und oft im Laden und hab ihm alle möglichen Fragen zum Gemini gestellt. Ich wollte wirklich alles wissen. Letztlich habe ich dann auch noch Hayes gewollt und den Preis musste er (wegen den Extras) auch zig-mal durchrechnen :-D Aber falsch verhalten hat er sich nie. Kannst ja einfach nochmal fragen, wenn es dich immer noch interessiert.

Freitag: Ich war noch nie dort, habe aber schonmal einen Termin wegen meinem alten Radl machen wollen. Das hat auch geklappt - eine Woche verschoben, aber immerhin. Hier mein ich auch einfach: Lieber klein und fein. Wenn das wirklich ein Baumarktfully ist und du nicht nur den Begriff verwendest, dann finde ich es sehr gewagt vom Händler dieses anzunehmen. Damit kann man einfach nicht glücklich werden. Hier repariert er das und später kommt der Kunde angerannt weil ein anderes Teil knarzt... ein Teufelskreis.

Velo war eben meine Empfehlung. Was du daraus macht, ist deine Sache.

Schickes Wo-Ende!


----------



## Artur (10. Mai 2003)

Zum Thema Händler:

Auch große Händler haben so Ihre Vorzüge!

Ein größerer Händler hat meist auch eine breitere Auswahl und viele Teile auf Vorrat da. Der kleine Händler muss da erst zum Bestellschein greifen.

zum Thema Freitag:

Der Werkstatt Meister (Thomas) ist ein ehemaliger Arbeitskollege von mir. Wundert mich das der so ein Mist machen soll?

zum Thema Cannondale (Coladose):

sag ich nix und neidisch bin ich bestimmt nicht!

zum Thema Touren (eigentliches Thema hier):

WIESO WILL KEINER MEHR WAS ZUM THEMA TOUR ORGANISIEREN POSTEN?
Wir haben Saison! Also Fahren was das Zeug hält!
Mittwoch abend kann oder will ja niemand und da ist eh nur für die Flotten. Tempo ist recht schnell in der Truppe.

AUFRUF:

Wer fährt wann und wo eine MTB Tour in WÜ?

Wie hoch ist das Interesse an einem festen Treffpunkt + Termin?


----------



## Samoth (11. Mai 2003)

@artur

Das mit der Coladose hatten wir ja schon... *g*. Hier gibt es auch noch einen wunderschicken Thread in dem gerade fleissig der Hass um CD geschürt werden kann. Noch bin ich voll überzeugt.

Habe ich irgendwo durchscheinen lassen, dass Thomas Schrott fabriziert? Nebenbei denke ich, dass er ALLEIN sicher nicht jedes bike in die Finger bekommt und daran schraubt bis zur Vollendung. Hier gibt es eben einige andere (z. B. Azubis), die ich -arrogant wie ich bin  [nur um mal dem CD Image gerecht zu werden] nicht an mein Bike lassen will. Sicher müssen sie auch eine Chance bekommen sich mit der Materie zu befassen, aber eben nicht an meinem Bike. Hier will ich eben jemanden, der langfristige Erfahrung mit den Dingern und der Technik darum (Headshock) hat.

Touren: 
Wenn ich "bereit" bin melde ich micht, ansonsten wäre es unnötig mich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen, an deren ich Folgen ich später nicht beteiligt sein werde.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Mai 2003)

Um die Sache mit dem Freitag nicht ausufern zu lassen: Ich war da selber nicht dort, hab's nur erzählt bekommen, von dem der dort war. Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, wer schraubt denn was zusammen wo die Bremse mehr wert ist als der Rest vom Bike !? Naja, egal, lassen wir das.

Das Gemini hat mich nur verwundert, das war alles. Er hat bloß etwas erstaunt geschaut als ich da vorbeikam, frag mich nicht wieso. Vielleicht war mein Blick etwas zu entsetzt...egal. Und jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag, der Velo ist für mich noch lange nicht gestorben.

Der Weissenseel...kennst du die Straße von Schwarzach --> Volkach ? An der Straße am Ortsanfang von Volkach, nach'm Aldi und dem Motorradladen namens Perschall sein Laden, ne Art Wellblech, und das Fenster zur Straße hat die Konturen eines Radfahrers. So groß ist er auch wieder nicht. 
Das mit den Schläuchen lässt sich machen, ich hab damit kein Problem, muss nur wissen wieviele...

Mein Standpunkt zum Thema Tour:
Ich würd sofort mitfahren, auch am Mi in Wü, hab eben nur das Problem mit dem hinkommen und arbeiten/schule, weswegen nächstes WE auch wieder mal nicht geht. Aber ansonsten - wenn es irgendwie geht lehn ich nichts ab. Auch wenn man das mittlerweile nicht mehr bedenkenlos glauben kann...ich will fahren !!! 

Auch wenn Samoth gesagt hat sie meldet sich erst wenn sie bereit ist...wie schaut's mit nachmittags/abends unter der Woche aus, mal ne Stunde Schwanberg oder so ?


----------



## Samoth (12. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *
> Auch wenn Samoth gesagt hat sie meldet sich erst wenn sie bereit ist...wie schaut's mit nachmittags/abends unter der Woche aus, mal ne Stunde Schwanberg oder so ? *



Woher weisst du von meiner Operation? ;-)


----------



## Gulaschmeister (12. Mai 2003)

Ich weiß garnichts von deiner OP - was hast denn gehabt ?


----------



## Samoth (14. Mai 2003)

hehe... Das ist einer von diesen "Gags", die nur klappen, wenn man sie nicht erklärt ;-)


----------



## Gulaschmeister (14. Mai 2003)

Dann hab ich da mal wieder was nicht gerafft  . Also keine OP  . Weiß nicht, wie stellen sich die Würzburger das mit dem Treffen vor ? Vielleicht wäre das ja ganz spaßig wenn man das abwechselnd macht, also ein mal in WÜ und die nächste Woche dann in KT, dann lernt jeder mal des anderen "Revier" kennen.
Aja, werd mich jetzt zum Velo aufmachen, Bericht folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (18. Mai 2003)

Ok, er scheint von der Art her etwas ruhiger zu sein. Aber macht nichts. Konnte dieses Mal eine kompetente Beratung zu verschiedenen Brakes verbuchen und er hat alle meine Fragen beantwortet. Werd das ganze vermutlich durch den Kauf einer HFX9 oder B4 Pro belohnen.


----------



## Samoth (18. Mai 2003)

Nimm am besten die HFX mit 203er Scheibe (v/h) :-D


----------



## Gulaschmeister (18. Mai 2003)

Naja, 8" an nem CCler mit ner Duke...also ich weiß net. Du hast ne Psylo, oder ?


----------



## Samoth (18. Mai 2003)

Ja, ich fahre die Psylo SL 2002.


----------



## raindrop (22. Mai 2003)

hallo zusammen!

am wochenende soll das wetter ja wieder bisschen besser sein *hoff*
wie wär's samstag oder sonntag denn mit ner tour?

liebe grüsse,
raindrop


----------



## Gulaschmeister (22. Mai 2003)

Wenn dann Sonntag, aber ich weiß noch garnichts von meiner Weekendplanung !


----------



## Artur (24. Mai 2003)

Sonntag fahr ich!

Hab heute meinem Chef sein Votec NC1 geklaut und will das gute Stück morgen mal austesten.
Wer mit will meldet sich hier oder wer meine Nummer hat gerne per SMS.
Ich denke das der M-Weg für so einen Test ganz gut ist.


----------



## Artur (27. Mai 2003)

Wer fährt am Donnerstag?

Würde gerne die Edelweißtour fahren und suche noch Leute die mitfahren wollen! Gemühtliches tempo aber dafür etwas mehr Kilometer.

Wer will mit? Wo sind denn alle hin?

P.S.: Das NC1 geht wie sau Bergauf und Bergab! Schade das keiner mitgefahren ist!


----------



## Gulaschmeister (27. Mai 2003)

Ich bin z.B. bei den Kirchentagen (net zum beten) in Berlin. Somit hab ich meinen Teil der Frage wo denn alle hin sind beantwortet *spam*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raindrop (28. Mai 2003)

hi artur!

wann würdest du denn losfahren wollen?
und wo geht die edelweiß-tour so lang..? 

würde theoretisch gerne mitkommen, habe nur nicht allzuviel zeit (3 bis allerhöchstens 4 stunden)

lieber gruß

raindrop


----------



## Samoth (28. Mai 2003)

Mit der Bitte um ein paar mehr Infos:

Ich bin gewillt, muss aber noch die Meinung eines Freundes abwarten. Könntest du kurz erläutern, wann du los willst und wie lange wir wohl unterwegs sein werden. 

Wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## Eisvogel (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne am Donnerstag ne Runde drehen, aber sollte nicht den ganzen Nachmittag in Anspruch nehmen, da ich so ab 18 Uhr schon anderweitig verplant bin.

Schlag doch einfach einen Treffpunkt und die Startzeit vor, du weißt ja, wie lange die Tour ungefähr dauert.

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Artur (29. Mai 2003)

So ein Mist!

Hatte gestern nicht mehr die Zeit um noch Online zu gehen.

Also:

Die Edelweißtour geht von Würzburg bis Karlstadt.
Dauer der Runde ca. 5 Stunden je nach Tempo. Aber auch bei bedarf kürzbar. Samoth und raindrop sind den ersten Teil ja bereits mit gefahren.

Ich fahre um 13.00 Uhr los.
Treffpunkt Talaveraparkplatz.

Hoffe das wird jetzt nicht zu knapp! Sorry!


----------



## Artur (4. Juni 2003)

Fährt hier niemand MTB oder was?

Stehen die Räder nur im Keller?

Krazt mal wieder die Spinnweben runter! So wird das ja nie was mit einem festen Treffpunkt.

Mailt hier oder besucht mich bei der Arbeit! Ich will wissen wer alles aus Wü hier im Netz ist!

Bis dato hab ich ja erst die raindrop und den Samoth getroffen.

Wo sind die anderen?


----------



## Gulaschmeister (4. Juni 2003)

Ich hab bis 13.00 Uhr Schule, wie schaut's in den Ferien, also den nächsten beiden Wochen aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (5. Juni 2003)

Ferien hab ich in dem Sinn ja nicht, aber ich wäre auch für eine Tour. Montag ist Ruhetag und die Woche könnte ich evtl. auch noch Urlaub haben. Edelweiss, oder wa?


----------



## Gulaschmeister (8. Juni 2003)

So, ich würde hiermit mein hochoffizielles Interesse an ner Tour in den nächsten beiden Wochen bekunden. Wer hat Zeit/fährt mit, ich wollte mal die vielbesagte Edelweisstour kennenlernen, da ich die aber noch nicht gefahren bin bin ich auf einen Würzburger angewiesen. Ich schlage an dieser Stelle man den nächsten Sonntag, also den 15.6. vor, bin aber auch für alle anderen Termine (außer 10., 14., 17., 18., 28.) zu haben. Hat jemand Bock ? Artur, Samoth, raindrop,  
cosy ???


----------



## Artur (8. Juni 2003)

15.06.2003

Kann ich net! Da will ich nach Willingen! Bike Festival!

Bin aber leider einer der Wenigen der die Tour kennt!
Habe nur immer ganz spontan Zeit zum Fahren. Deswegen wären für mich Handynummern ganz gut.
z.B.: Hab ich jetzt doch morgen also Montag Zeit zum Fahren. Aber wen erreiche ich jetzt noch? Niemanden mehr!

So is das leider wenn man ne Family hat!


----------



## Gulaschmeister (8. Juni 2003)

Wann ? Wo ?


----------



## Artur (9. Juni 2003)

11:00 Uhr Talavera Parkplatz in der Mitte an dem Häusle.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (9. Juni 2003)

Werd versuchen da zu sein. Wie fahr ich von Hörblach am besten nach Wü *grübel* ?

*edit*
Verdammt. Der Familienrat sagt Ausflug       jetzt weiß ich garnichts mehr. Vielleicht schaff ichs ja doch mich abzuseilen. Ist doch a weng arg kurzfristig !


----------



## cosy (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gulaschmeister _
> *So, ich würde hiermit mein hochoffizielles Interesse an ner Tour in den nächsten beiden Wochen bekunden. Wer hat Zeit/fährt mit, ich wollte mal die vielbesagte Edelweisstour kennenlernen, da ich die aber noch nicht gefahren bin bin ich auf einen Würzburger angewiesen. Ich schlage an dieser Stelle man den nächsten Sonntag, also den 15.6. vor, bin aber auch für alle anderen Termine (außer 10., 14., 17., 18., 28.) zu haben. Hat jemand Bock ? Artur, Samoth, raindrop,
> cosy ??? *



Falls ihr es doch mal schafft nen Termin auszumachen  , werde ich mich gerne euch anschließen!

CU
Cosy


----------



## Samoth (9. Juni 2003)

Und... hat es heute geklappt? Ich war erst relativ spät im Bett und deine SMS hab ich viel zu spät *schnarch* bemerkt, Artur. 

Mein PC war die letzten Tage leider out of order, weswegen ich euere Pläne nicht mitverfolgen konnte. 

Jetzt bin ich jedenfalls wieder am Start...


----------



## Gulaschmeister (9. Juni 2003)

Würde sagen dann machen wir mal was...auch wenn nächsten Sonntag Kirchweih ist *arrgh*. Werd dann u.U. den Gottesdienst sausen lassen, also geht. Wer hat alles Interesse ?


----------



## raindrop (9. Juni 2003)

artur, danke für die sms... hab sie aber erst heute bekommen.
bin seit samstag in der schweiz - ferien   komme erst in 2 wochen wieder, bin dann aber sicher mal wieder bei ner tour dabei!!!

wünsch euch viel spass  

gruss, raindrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisvogel (14. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre auch dabei am Sonntag  
Ich hab allerdings noch keine Ahnung von den Tourrouten hier, da würde ich dann ganz den anderen Bikern vertrauen.

Barbara


----------



## Samoth (17. Juni 2003)

Na, ists was geworden? 

Darf ich euch vielleicht mal einen Termin am Wochenende näher bringen? Samstag...?


----------



## Artur (28. Juni 2003)

Ist denn niemand da?

Oder fehlt hier mal wieder nur jemand mit Organisationstalent?
Leider hab ich ja nicht wirklich die Zeit dazu!
Aber egal!

Vorschlag:

Nachdem wir in Würzburg ja über zwei offizielle Treffs am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr verfügen (Brand & Bikestore), wird es nach meiner Meinung wieder Zeit für ein festen Termin am Wochenende.

Also:

Ab dem 06.07.2003

Zeit:
Sonntag 11:00 Uhr (etwas Zeit zum ausschlafen muss sein)

Ort:
Bikeworld Brand
Mainaustr. 50
97082 Würzburg (genug Parkplätze und kennt/findet jeder)

Schreibt mir eure Meinung!
Änderungsvorschläge erwünscht!

See you @ the trails!


----------



## raindrop (28. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Artur _
> *
> 
> Schreibt mir eure Meinung!
> ...



Hi Artur!
Danke, dass du immer so fleissig organisierst und dich als Tourenguide zur Verfügung stellst! 

Es tut mir dafür doppelt so leid sagen zu müssen, dass ich in den nächsten Wochen leider keine Zeit finden werde zum biken. Bin noch total im Schulstress, die letzten Klausuren vor den Ferien werden noch geschrieben, danach geht's gleich auf Abifahrt, aber dann - ENDLICH - komme ich auch mal wieder mit auf eine Tour!!  

Ganz lieber Gruss,
Isa


----------



## Gulaschmeister (29. Juni 2003)

Bei mir ähnlich, allerdings nicht mit Abi. Am 9ten ist die letzte Schulus, aber ich hab meines Wissens nach 2x Sonntags Dienst, den Monat. Weiß noch garnichts. Dann Theaterfahrt...juhu, hab ich ein verplantes Leben...auf jeden Fall bin ich irgendwann mal da. Soviel ist sicher.


----------



## Artur (3. Juli 2003)

Es kann ja wohl nicht war sein!

Wir haben grade erst Sommeranfang und keiner will mehr Radfahren?

Hier waren so viele Leute und jetzt soll auf einmal keiner mehr Zeit haben?

So wie ich das sehe, steh ich am Sonntag alleine da!
Dann sorge ich wenigstens für nen Babysitter das meine Freundin auch mit fahren kann.

LETZTER AUFRUF!!!

WER HAT SONNTAG ZEIT????????????

Langweilige Ausreden werden strengstens Untersagt!


----------



## Runningblacky (4. Juli 2003)

Also ich fahr am Sonntag in Würzburg, aber .........

Soll ne Trainingsfahrt für den AlpenX Ende des Monats werden. Das heißt: ich starte morgens um 7.00 Uhr, mit 8 kg Rucksack und fahre meine Haustrails (alle?) ab bis etwa 13.00 Uhr.
Mal sehen, wieviele Höhenmeter in den 6 Stunden so zusammenkommen.
Soll ein Training für den Ar... und den Rücken sein. Nebenbei bringts noch Grundlagenausdauer.

Sind voraussichtlich zu Zweit, also wenn sich noch jemand anschließen will.......


----------



## SteffenScott (5. Juli 2003)

moin,
wollt mal fragen ob von euch einer in würzburg im vereinn is und ob der gut is?
da ich ab sonntach in marktheidenfeld wohn und ja schließlich nich allein fahren will

MfG Steffen


----------



## Gulaschmeister (6. Juli 2003)

Ich werd da in den Sommerferien mal vorbeischauen, bin aber heuer zu weniger gekommen als ich an sich vorhatte und deswegen nicht wirklich konkurrenzfähig. Hier is mal die Webseite von denen, auch wenn da nie jemand zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (6. Juli 2003)

ich bin noch am überlegenn.
ich werd morgen mal nach karbach fahren dort is ja auch ein verein und der is ca.10km weit wech und würzburg ca.25km.
wenn ich mir die webseiten angucke scheint wü besser zu sein aber erstmal gucken.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (6. Juli 2003)

Naja, sie haben nen deutschen Meister, so schlecht können die also garnicht sein. Mann, verdammtes Praktikum, jetzt ist erst noch letzte Schulwoche und dann 2 Wochen in Veitshöchheim im LogBtl 12 - mal schauen was da so abgeht. Danach Theaterfahrt (segeln an der Nordsee) und dann fett Ferien. Spätestens dann werd ich mich da auch mal blicken lassen.


----------



## Artur (6. Juli 2003)

Keiner hat Interesse am Sonntagstreff. Keiner war da!
Keiner hat Zeit! Lust hat scheinbar auch keiner.
Ich zumindest nicht mehr.

Wer doch Interesse haben sollte am Sonntagstreff meldet sich bei mir.

Ansonsten ist das Thema vorerst gestorben.

Ich hab mit meiner kleinen Family auch nicht alle Zeit der Welt!
Aber ich habe es zumindest versucht!

Zum Verein in Wü. Schau dir die Leute mal an. War in meiner Aktiven Wettkampfzeit auch bei denen aber Sie vermiesen einem halt doch ganz schön die Lust am Biken! Bin deshalb ausgetreten.
Mittlerweile solls aber wieder besser sein. Wie gesagt, schaut euch die Leute mal an.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (7. Juli 2003)

Wieso verderben die den Spaß ?

Bei mir besteht an sich schon Interesse, aber es haut zeitlich nicht hin mit schulaufgaben etc. . Ich kann frühestens ab Anfang August wieder, also so ab zweiten oder dritten.


----------



## Artur (8. Juli 2003)

Beim Verein sind Sachen vorgefallen die erzähle ich nur persönlich und nicht übers Netz.

Wegen dem Sonntagstreff:

Ich warte jetzt erstmal damit ab bis das Interesse stark genug dafür da ist.

Leider kann ich mir die Zeit nur am Sonntag fest freihalten da Samstags meist noch für die Family Dinge organisiert werden müssen. Ist mir also zu wage wenn ich selbst nur jede zweite Woche kommen könnte. Somit steht der Sonntag als Wochenendtreff von meiner Seite fest.

Bin aber für spontane Aktionen Samstags aufgeschlossen.

Sorry für den Fall dass ich weiter oben genervt klinge!

Hoffe dass hier mal irgendwann ein großes Treffen zustande kommt.

Let the chain play on the cogs.


----------



## Gulaschmeister (9. Juli 2003)

Wieso genervt klingen ? Hast doch in gewisser Weise recht, wenn du versuchst was zu organisieren und es nicht klappt weil sich niemand meldet. Würde mich auch drüber aufregen. Mehr reg ich mich aber über mich selber auf weil ich's net auf die Reihe krieg *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker22 (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo es gibt die möglichkeit in einer Gruppe zu fahren.
Veranstallte jeden Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr bei der Firma Radsport Schuster in Würzburg ein Mountainbike Treff.Für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrietene.
Schau doch einfach mal vorbei.
Gruß udo


----------



## SteveLorenzios (11. Mai 2008)

wiso so ein alter thread? wie haben doch was ganz aktuelles hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96297&page=90


----------



## flocu (12. Mai 2008)

Das ist schon der 3. Uralt Würzburg Thread, den der Kerl hochholt...


----------

